# Hyoscyamine during pregnancy?



## Help77 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have had IBS-D for about six years now, and am managing it fairly well with Hyoscyamine (Levbid), fiber, and calcium. My husband and I are contemplating having children soon, which we are very excited about, but the thought of stopping my medication terrifies me. Has anyone taken hyocyamine during their pregnancy? Or has anyone gotten off of it to get pregnant? If that is the case, were your symptoms much worse after stopping the medication because you had been on it for an extended period of time? Any insights people have would be much appreciated!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I didn't use it..and I would definitely make absolutely certain if it is safe during pregnancy before taking it and trying to get pregnant. Speak to your OB/GYN first.But>>>> keep in mind your body kinda does it's _own_ relaxing during pregnancy.... The hormones can relax and stretch your body's muscles and ligaments to allow for the growth and delivery of the baby. Now Calcium... that's probably not a problem.. but again it is SO important to speak to your Dr about this first.Also keep in mind... "terrified" isn't healthy and could bring on symptoms... so get the information from your Dr... because that is the information that counts!Try to relax and understand that many IBS'ers have a remissin of sorts during pregnancy too. I had two pregnancies. During one I had a complete remission and during the other I flared. But everyone is different.... So try to just get informed first and relax.... Many many women with IBS have given birth to healthy babies.


----------



## Help77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response, BQ! I really appreciate it. I will definitely speak with my OB/GYN, and probably my gastroenterologist as well prior to trying, but I just wanted to reach out to people who actually have had experience with this condition during pregnancy. It really doesn't seem like most people understand how it is to live with and manage IBS. If you don't mind me asking, when you flared with one of your pregnancies, how did you manage your symptoms without compromising nutrition? I'm very hopeful I can have a happy, and most importantly, healthy pregnancy! I'm a planner (and a bit of a worrier) so hearing you've had positive experiences helps to curb my jitters about it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I wasn't gaining any weight and my Dr obviously noticed that and knew I was having a heck of a time with my gut. He eventually told me to go ahead and use the imodium.  That using it was the lesser of two evils. It was that or he would have to put me in the hospital.. so... I took the imodium as I had a 3 yr old at home.







He also re-assured me that I was the one he was worried about... he said the baby would take whatever it needed from me but that I would probably end up depleted.And he was right! I had a beautiful healthy baby and... I was pretty weak by the time I delivered her. So it took me a few months to get back to feeling good & strong again. But... as you can well imagine... it was so worth it!What is important is that the Dr thought there were some tri-mesters that were safer for taking certain meds than others.I never took the anti-spasmodics during the pregnancy at all .. just the imodium once he told me to.Now... that said I will tell you... that was ahem.... a few yrs ago.... (like 17!) so things may have changed... So.... talk to your Dr. I'm sure he can set your mind at ease.


----------



## Help77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience. It's really helpful!


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't take anything for my D during pregnancy except Immodium, and I only took it after I had to hospitalized b/c of dehydration. My doc said that dehydration is much more dangerous for a baby than taking a small amount of immodium. I also had to take Zofran a lot to keep anything down Now that I've figured out what makes me sick, and what I can and can't eat, I'm fairly confident that I could control my IBS during another pregnancy, not that I'll be doing anytime soon. If I were you, I would try and get to the bottom of what was going on with your body, and try really hard to find a way to control your IBS without medication before you try ad get pregnant, only because your doctor might be more conservative than others, and take the approach that mine did, which was keep the baby safe at all costs. You will enjoy a pregnancy much more if you can find a way to feel better, rather than going through 9 months of agony. You'll need that time to rest up!


----------

